# Robert S. Candlish: Neonomianism makes faith a covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 2, 2020)

... But to represent it as saving or justifying, on account of its own excellency or the virtue that goes out of it, is to build again the covenant of works — making the good quality of faith, or its good fruits, our real title to the divine favour and eternal life, instead of the perfect obedience which the law requires. In this view, the dispensation of grace, brought in through the mediation of Christ, consists simply in a relaxation of the terms of the old natural and original method of acceptance — not in the establishment of a method of acceptance entirely new. ...

For more, see Robert S. Candlish: Neonomianism makes faith a covenant of works.


----------

